# My new little long fin oscar



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Thought I would share a new guy I found yesterday in the mix of the regular oscars, got him in my 29 right now to grow out a little before I put him in the 110.


----------



## Spoof (Apr 15, 2008)

Man I wish I could find a long finned oscar! Where did you find him, a mom and pop LFS or a chain store? (petsmart/petco)

Congrats on your find regardless, looks like he/she will be a beauty :thumb:


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

In a local Pet Store I frequent, not one of the chain stores. Yea, i'm horrible at pictures.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i have never seen a long fin one nice fish :thumb:


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

In the picture, your fishes eyes look red?? Am I seeing that right or is that just red-eye from the camera? (do fish display red-eye from a camera??)


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

No, his eyes are red like that. I'll update photos in a few weeks when he gets a little meat on those bones


----------



## mandy2802 (Apr 23, 2008)

he/ shes a beauty *** never seen 1 like that before nice 1 :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice longfin! :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

There are some long finned oscars that I don't like but I love yours!!  VERY nice markings, love the red eyes too, and his finnage is outstanding! :thumb: Can't wait to see what he looks like all grown up (although you gotta enjoy them when they're young since they grow oh so fast!).

Nice find!


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

I can's see the picture! :-?


----------

